# Reading > Write a Book Review >  "American Psycho", by Bret Easton Ellis

## TheChilly

Even though "Glamorama" is my all-time favorite work from this author, I still cannot argue that his 1991 work, "American Psycho" is his undisputed magnum opus for many reasons. Here, Ellis is at his finest and most accomplished, using a culmination of many of his techniques from his earlier two novels ("Less Than Zero" and "The Rules of Attraction"), be it run-on sentences, passages that don't have a beginning and an ending, nihilistic characters, and disturbing sequences of violence, as well as black, black humor, to provide a scathing social commentary on the impact of capitalism on society, as well as an attack on the yuppie culture phenomenon of the 80's. 

The novel is basically a character study of Manhattan executive Patrick Bateman, as he goes about his day scheduling lunches and meetings with his social circle of colleagues that are just as shallow as he is, returning videotapes, working out, giving fashion advice, and hitting up nightclubs under a cocaine-fueled haze. His nights are "spent in ways we cannot begin to fathom" (courtesy of back cover of Vintage paperback). By that, it means that he spends his nights committing horrific and nightmarish acts of violence, be it cannibalism, sexual assault, murder, and other acts of violence that pushes the envelope on how violence is portrayed in a literary medium, and, in a depressing way, symbolizes the only way Patrick can even express himself, as he hates everyone around him, including his brother Sean Bateman (one of three protagonists of "The Rules of Attraction. Makes an appearance in the chapter, "Birthday, Brothers"), his social circle, his fiance Evelyn, and the many, many victims and businessmen that plague his life. The only main character he cannot bring himself to murder is his secretary Jean, because, as revealed in the novel, she shows a sense of humanity and is not corrupted by the extensively yuppie and capitalist environment that he is surrounded by. 

The murders and sexual acts also reflect and represent Bateman's state of mind. The murders begin realistically, such as stabbing a depressed bum in the eye, and proceed to evolve into even crazier acts that completely transcend the mind, be it violent rape, cannibalism, murder with weaponry like nail-guns, jumper cables, and... other interesting tools (Don't forget an axe!). As the murders become increasingly more graphic, Bateman becomes increasingly more faceless, until his sanity collapses entirely in the chapter "Chase, Manhattan", where he goes on a massive killing spree across Manhattan in the midst of vertigo. 

I feel the highlights of "American Psycho" are many, ranging from chapters that are devoted to Patrick providing personal thoughts and critiques on Genesis, Huey Lewis & The News, and Whitney Houston, the aforementioned "Chase, Manhattan", that switches from first-person to third-person perspective to represent Patrick's collapsing sanity and thought process, and "A Glimpse of a Thursday Afternoon", which describes a full-league anxiety attack that Patrick suffers in graphic detail, the paragraphs clumped together to portray the incident. The prose is also at its finest, ranging from vivid and exhaustingly detailed descriptions of everything in general to graphic and frighteningly realistic descriptions of the murders that he commits throughout the novel. Did I also mention that "American Psycho" REEKS of jet-black humor? 

All in all, this novel is definitely not for the faint of heart. You, the reader, will be outraged. You will be sickened. You will be disgusted and disturbed, but if you can look past the graphic carnage, you will find an honest truth about our society, that money rules everything and the superficial call the shots and dictate the times that we are heading towards. 

I highly recommend this novel to any serious literary (and splatterpunk) fiction freak. Be advised... "American Psycho" is a disturbing and scathing black comedy that will not only make you chuckle, but will make you never forget.

----------


## Grit

> Even though "Glamorama" is my all-time favorite work from this author, I still cannot argue that his 1991 work, "American Psycho" is his undisputed magnum opus for many reasons. Here, Ellis is at his finest and most accomplished, using a culmination of many of his techniques from his earlier two novels ("Less Than Zero" and "The Rules of Attraction"), be it run-on sentences, passages that don't have a beginning and an ending, nihilistic characters, and disturbing sequences of violence, as well as black, black humor, to provide a scathing social commentary on the impact of capitalism on society, as well as an attack on the yuppie culture phenomenon of the 80's. 
> 
> The novel is basically a character study of Manhattan executive Patrick Bateman, as he goes about his day scheduling lunches and meetings with his social circle of colleagues that are just as shallow as he is, returning videotapes, working out, giving fashion advice, and hitting up nightclubs under a cocaine-fueled haze. His nights are "spent in ways we cannot begin to fathom" (courtesy of back cover of Vintage paperback). By that, it means that he spends his nights committing horrific and nightmarish acts of violence, be it cannibalism, sexual assault, murder, and other acts of violence that pushes the envelope on how violence is portrayed in a literary medium, and, in a depressing way, symbolizes the only way Patrick can even express himself, as he hates everyone around him, including his brother Sean Bateman (one of three protagonists of "The Rules of Attraction. Makes an appearance in the chapter, "Birthday, Brothers"), his social circle, his fiance Evelyn, and the many, many victims and businessmen that plague his life. The only main character he cannot bring himself to murder is his secretary Jean, because, as revealed in the novel, she shows a sense of humanity and is not corrupted by the extensively yuppie and capitalist environment that he is surrounded by. 
> 
> The murders and sexual acts also reflect and represent Bateman's state of mind. The murders begin realistically, such as stabbing a depressed bum in the eye, and proceed to evolve into even crazier acts that completely transcend the mind, be it violent rape, cannibalism, murder with weaponry like nail-guns, jumper cables, and... other interesting tools (Don't forget an axe!). As the murders become increasingly more graphic, Bateman becomes increasingly more faceless, until his sanity collapses entirely in the chapter "Chase, Manhattan", where he goes on a massive killing spree across Manhattan in the midst of vertigo. 
> 
> I feel the highlights of "American Psycho" are many, ranging from chapters that are devoted to Patrick providing personal thoughts and critiques on Genesis, Huey Lewis & The News, and Whitney Houston, the aforementioned "Chase, Manhattan", that switches from first-person to third-person perspective to represent Patrick's collapsing sanity and thought process, and "A Glimpse of a Thursday Afternoon", which describes a full-league anxiety attack that Patrick suffers in graphic detail, the paragraphs clumped together to portray the incident. The prose is also at its finest, ranging from vivid and exhaustingly detailed descriptions of everything in general to graphic and frighteningly realistic descriptions of the murders that he commits throughout the novel. Did I also mention that "American Psycho" REEKS of jet-black humor? 
> 
> All in all, this novel is definitely not for the faint of heart. You, the reader, will be outraged. You will be sickened. You will be disgusted and disturbed, but if you can look past the graphic carnage, you will find an honest truth about our society, that money rules everything and the superficial call the shots and dictate the times that we are heading towards. 
> ...


American Psycho is one of my favorite movies, so I downloaded the book and attempted to read it. I say attempted because I didn't get very far. I was turned off by the excessive use of brand names. I love the basic story, I love the character and the social commentary, it's one that has heavily inspired me throughout my life along with Fight Club. Honestly, Fight Club and American Psycho are probably the two more influential pieces on my philosophy on society. However, I couldn't read through a full paragraph of just brand names, no matter how I tried. 

In my opinion, certain stories simply work better visually. American Psycho is one those for me, as is Fight Club, although I read Chuck Palahniuk's novel easily. 

Maybe I'll give it another try, it wouldn't be the first time I misjudged something great.

----------


## Perandorrrr

> Here, Ellis is at his finest and most accomplished, using a culmination of many of his techniques from his earlier two novels ("Less Than Zero" and "The Rules of Attraction"), be it run-on sentences, passages that don't have a beginning and an ending, nihilistic characters, and disturbing sequences of violence, as well as black, black humor, to provide a scathing social commentary on the impact of capitalism on society, as well as an attack on the yuppie culture phenomenon of the 80's.


 Do you mind getting into more detail about his techniques? I would like to read the novel as it is one of my favorite films. I have many books to read before I get to it, but I will one day. I'm just curious to know more about Ellis's style since I've never read any of his novels.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Well written review. I am glad to learn about the book, but doesn't sound like something I can stomach. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## TheChilly

I could've included some standout quotes that demonstrate the writing style... but I need to look for my copy that I buried somewhere...

----------


## Perandorrrr

If you check out the DVD specials of the film the adaptors mention how much humor is within the book, including a running Tom Cruise joke. I'm going to get to the book spring/summer, it's on my Amazon wish list. As soon as I read it I'll dig up this thread and give my opinion.

----------


## Armel P

I enjoyed the movie. But the book is at a completely different level. It's pretty incredible. Such a unique work.

----------


## Perandorrrr

*spoilers* 

I've finally read the book (also I was mistaken, there is not a running Tom Cruise joke, but they meet in an elevator and Patrick mistakes _Cocktail_ for the title _Bartender_ which he tells Cruise he loved; Cruise corrects him). 

I was also turned off by the constant name branding mentioned prior. It gets to the point of nauseousness. I know I won't be liked, but in this rare occasion I prefer the film to the book. Although, the book has much more insight to Bateman, the film condenses much of the ideas, elaborating on the theme of the 80s and being able to 'get away with anything'. The film also raises much more suspense with the detective grilling Bateman instead of having one meeting. I don't know how they did not put the scene with him an Bethany having dinner (I've never laughed so hard -- aside from the mutliation after dinner the conversation is so bizarre and funny). 

The book comes off as a first-person narrative, but has elements of epistolary narrative along with a brief switch to third person narrative during the "Chase, Manhattan" scene. Most of the book is played out like a film in the boring life of Bateman who is either suffering from split personality or a life that needs excitement. 

The humor along with Bateman's personality is what keeps this book interesting, but it's much too long (almost 400 pages). 

Some things to consider:

*The book starts on April Fools Day.
*Film terms are used throughout the book.
*The Patty Winter's show is fake, but most of the other pop culture references are not made up.
*The author (Ellis) was about the same age as Bateman, very succesfull, et cetera -- they have similarities. 
*Use of drugs.
*Bateman has an excellent memory.
*His need of acceptance.
*Downplay of his family's power; also briefly mentioning rape charges that never get mentioned again.
*The constant mentioning of _Les Miserables_ may have a connection to his secretary Jean whom he cannot bring himself to kill with the main character in 'les mis', Jean Valjean a redeeming type of character with morals. 
*Just about everyone is mistaken for someone else except Paul Owen -- everyone knows who he is.

----------


## qimissung

Excellent review, Chilly. Like jersea, however, I would not be able to read this. I'm wondering what you guys think-has our culture changed or improved since the '80's? It seems just as shallow and acquisitive as ever it seems to me.

Is the purpose of the book only to show this about society? Does the author think there is not way to live a meaningful existence in such a society? Would the book be better if it showed him discovering a way to supersede his society's mores?

----------


## TheChilly

In my opinion, today's society is a LOT more materialistic... and not the Bret Easton Ellis-type of materialistic. I'm talking "Lil Wayne"-materialistic. So... culture has pretty much gone kaput.

----------


## BethC217

I only read about three pages, five at a stretch of this book due to the over usage of brand names, it was driving me crazy. Even though it is clearly a technique to show the character's shallowness and modern materialism I just simply couldn't stand it.
...however I will attempt it again sometime soon, I hate owning a book I haven't read cover to cover!!

----------


## TheChilly

There are about several books in my house I haven't read cover-to-cover yet. Some I've put aside for months.... and Stephen King.

----------

